# APple Has Change my Mind



## fortunoquack (Jul 27, 2022)

I switched to Mac. I have been convinced by its appeal of great benefit of computers,,,, and would like to offer genuine response to my decision to use a Mac instead of a computer. Along with functionality, I have always been a Windows user. I started on Windows 7 and upgraded to Windows Vista after a new PC. I recently purchased a new computer with Windows XP. I think Microsoft do has lost the way and felt like a downgrade with every update. There are compatibility issues with less features and more software has problems.

Now apple has never tasted so good. I upgraded to this one,,,, and the performance is great, and the processor is worth the wait. Now I'm for a better approach and the Apple lifestyle. We hope that in the distant but near future, mac computers will be compatible with the software needed to become composers . We need to get the companies to support Mac. we do need Native Instruments, IK Multimedia, Ableton, Pro Tools and Logic on it as well.

HOwever long it will take to make software for mac computer, I look forward to a new Mac with incredible performance and great battery life. For now, for obvious reasons,,,, I am stop from making it work to compose Music until it benefits Apple. Please leave a suggestion for another line of work or hobby to pursue during this waiting time.






Sincerly,
Fortuno


----------



## Hywel (Jul 27, 2022)

Always find your posts and some of the responses you get entertaining @fortunoquack ... looking forward to reading them.


----------



## fortunoquack (Aug 12, 2022)

THanks Mike, appreciation greatly for kind words,


----------

